# A-Maze-N Questions



## creative rock (Apr 30, 2013)

I do have Todd's 6x8 dust smoker and have used it many times. I do use it for both cold and hot smokes. I do have a DEAD MES and a new MES. I do have a Brinkman (el cheapo). I have an old new braunsfeld (SP) with a separate firebox.

With all that being said, I do want to get one of Todd's pellet smokers. I am not sure what to go with, whether it be similar to what I have but for pellets, or with a smoking tube, and what would a good size consideration be? Also what are the max temp can they be used in? In case I want to add smoke to my propane grill?

I haven't posted here in awhile, but do lurk when I get a chance, thanks for any and all help in advance.


----------



## geerock (Apr 30, 2013)

Have you tried pellets in your dust tray?


----------



## creative rock (Apr 30, 2013)

No I haven't, I thought I read somewhere it wouldn't work.


----------



## creative rock (Apr 30, 2013)

I believe it said something to the effect that it wouldn't have the necessary air supply on my original version to burn pellets and it would have tendency to jump the dividers.


----------



## creative rock (May 2, 2013)

Any other input? Maybe I will wait until they go on sale again and just get by with the dust, although I do like the idea of pellets, easier to get when I run out of dust from Todd and can get a reorder.


----------



## turnandburn (May 2, 2013)

i have the 12" tube smoker and think its awesome. i use it on my propane grill all the time. and they smoke FOREEVVERRRRR!!! i can get 6-8 hrs of smoke on my grill. as for sizes i decided to go with the 12" just to be safe, only because i didnt feel like ordering the 6" and having to reload. but now im thnking i should invest in the 6" also just to have on hand for those smokes that dont take soo long like chickens and fish. hope i helped ya out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 2, 2013)

You are correct about the original AMNS not liking pellets. I would suggest talking to Todd. Although I have no experience with the new TUBES, it is my understanding that they work the best in Gassers and will burn at temps up into the low 300*F range...JJ


----------



## turnandburn (May 2, 2013)

ive had mine in a grill as hot as 400* never higher....and still works like a charm. just placement of the tube is key. away from direct heat source and your ready to roll...smoke of course!


----------



## seenred (May 2, 2013)

JJ is correct that you should seek out Todd's advice on this, but I'm not sure that only 1 product will perform well in all of your rigs.  The AMNPS will work wonderfully in your MES.  It's the only smoke source I ever use in my MES, but it doesn't perform well in my GOSM (gasser), or in my pellet pit, both of which cook hotter than the MES.  I'm about to get an AMNTS (tube) for those rigs, which, to my understanding, is exactly what Todd designed them to for.

Red


----------



## bear55 (May 2, 2013)




----------



## creative rock (May 2, 2013)

Thanks all for the response. I am thinking about smoking up some buckboard bacon that I put in the cure this morning. If a don't have the new pellet one (whichever one it is) I can use my original one, though I don't have much selection in dust right now.

Out of curiosity, can the tube smoker be filled half way to shorten the length of the smoke? I know from past experience with the 6x8 you can fill it partially if you want. Just not sure about the tube ifn it will light half full. If it does, then I can see getting a larger one and doing it that way. Yes ideally one of each would be nice, lol

Since the original element on the MES went south (died) and replacements are hard to get, I can use it soley for cold smoking. Can always buy an element designed for something else and really do up a lot of meat.


----------



## turnandburn (May 2, 2013)

Yes the tube can work half-filled or whatever you think you need in pellets. Just needs to be torch lit.:sausage:


----------



## creative rock (May 4, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> Yes the tube can work half-filled or whatever you think you need in pellets. Just needs to be torch lit.:sausage:


Thanks for the input. A Torch won't be a problem at all and knowing you can burn less than full give more control to the amount of time one wants to smoke for.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 4, 2013)

Can't attest to the trays, but used the 12" tube today for the first time and it worked great! Windy and rainy and it still smoked about 1/2 of the tube in 3hrs.  It was so humid and rainy that I was afraid it wouldn't work well.  Very pleased!


----------



## creative rock (May 4, 2013)

Glad it worked well for you JRJ, rain and wind included. If I can get upto 11 hours with pellets in the tray, that may be the way to go. With all night smokes, and with cold smokes with bacon, I think length of smoke time is going to be a big factor.


----------



## creative rock (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the inputs. After a lot of thought, I went with the AMNPS. The final decision for me was the length of time I can get out of pellets. I also got enough pellets to get started with and am thinking other flavors too. So far Hickory, Apple and Pecan, 20lbs each.


----------

